# ERM (Modell) logisch oder semantisches Datenbankmodell?



## ven000m (13. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

irgendwie finde ich immer wieder Erklärungen zum ERM die das ERM als logisches Datenbankmodell darstellen, ich bin ja der Auffassung das es ein semantisches ist.



> Ein semantisches Datenmodell beschreibt die Daten und ihre _Strukturen_
> unabhängig von einer Datenbanktechnologie oder einer Implementierung
> 
> Abgrenzung: Ein logisches Datenmodell beschreibt die logische Struktur
> ...



Dann ist es hiernach doch ein logisches? Strukturen steht ja auch als Tabellenstruktur beim logischen Modell?!

Gruß


----------



## merxleben (21. Jun 2006)

Hi,

der Unterschied zwischen semantischen und logischem Datenmodell ist in deinem Zitat schon richtig wiedergegeben. 
Ich will das nochmal kurz aufdröseln.

Dein Missverständnis entsteht durch eine unglückliche Interpretation deines Zitates. Du stolperst über die Benutzung des Begriffes Struktur in beiden Definitionen. Aber im ersten Fall wird von den Daten und deren Stuktur gesprochen. Beim logischen Datenmodell wird davon gesprochen, wie die Daten innerhalb einer Datenbank strukturiert werden.



> Ein semantisches Datenmodell beschreibt die _Daten und ihre Strukturen_
> unabhängig von einer Datenbanktechnologie oder einer Implementierung
> 
> Abgrenzung: Ein logisches Datenmodell beschreibt die _logische Struktur
> ...



Im semantischen Datenmodell werden alle relevanten Entitäten mit den dazugehörigen Zusammenhängen oder auch Relationen abgebildet. Dabei wird noch nicht entschieden wie dieses Modell auf eine reale Datenbank abgebildet wird. Das heißt es wird an dieser Stelle entschieden welche Objekte sollen gespeichert werden, welche Attribute haben sie und wie stehen sie zueinander in Beziehung. Hierbei spielt es keine Rolle welche Datenbank du irgendwann benutzen möchtest.

Das logische Datenmodell kannst du als nächsten Schritt in Richtung einer Implementation einer Datenbank verstehen. Hierbei wird aus dem semantischen Datenmodell das logische Datenmodell entwickelt. das heißt aus den Entitäten und Relationen werden, im Falle einer relationalen Datenbank, Tabellen mit Attributen generiert. Und um ein klein wenig vorzugreifen. Nachdem man das logische Datenmodell entwickelt hat, kommt dan das physische Datenmodell.

Um es nochmal einfacher zu formulieren. Das semantische Datenmodell hat keine Ahnung davon, was für eine Datenbank du verwenden möchtest. Wenn du danach das logische Datenmodell entwickelst mußt du dich entscheiden was für eine Datenbank du verwenden möchtest.

Ich hoffe der Nebel lüftet sich ein wenig, ansonsten einfach nochmal fragen.

Martin


----------



## ven000m (21. Jun 2006)

> Das semantische Datenmodell hat keine Ahnung davon, was für eine Datenbank du verwenden möchtest. Wenn du danach das logische Datenmodell entwickelst mußt du dich entscheiden was für eine Datenbank du verwenden möchtest.



Echt super erklärt, danke!!  :applaus:


----------

